# Where can I pick up a new 2009 Cervelo RS?



## stumpy_steve (Nov 5, 2006)

I've searched online, but I'm not finding anything cheaper than retail for their 2009 Ultegra SL kit. Local shops don't have it, and I was hoping I could pick it up for cheaper online since I can assemble & do everything myself.

I would take one off ebay, but it seems all the RS' are 54s & 56s for the past couple weeks. Any help?

I don't have anything against the LBS, but none of them are really local anyhow and I don't mind buying online. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2009)

Probikekit, Competitive Cyclist until its the "old" model I doubt you'll see much variation in the price.


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

...and your probably not going to find a great deal of price-variance. Cervélo is *very* tight with their pricing. _Maybe_ probikekit.com will have it priced _slightly_ cheaper w/ the exchange rate+10% discount, but I doubt you'll find better than that anywhere.


----------



## stumpy_steve (Nov 5, 2006)

jpdigital said:


> ...and your probably not going to find a great deal of price-variance. Cervélo is *very* tight with their pricing. _Maybe_ probikekit.com will have it priced _slightly_ cheaper w/ the exchange rate+10% discount, but I doubt you'll find better than that anywhere.


I've been experiencing that. There was one on ebay brand new in a 56 for 3k shipped; I would have jumped on that except that I'm a 58... The CSC colors are way too ugly for me, so I'm only waiting for an 09 even though I keep seeing 2008s. Thanks for the help guys.


----------

